# Police Check for IEC



## Jubbbby (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey all,

So I have applied for the first part of the IEC programme (NZ to Canada). That was fine, I then filled out the questioner thing on the website where it then give you a personal checklist code. I now need to get a police check as part of that.

Given that I have lived/worked in Australia for the last 22 months, do I need to get a police check from both Australia and NZ or just NZ?

Any help much appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You need to get it for the time required/stated on instruction/application form, no more no less.


----------



## jamesandkim (Jan 22, 2013)

Lucky you, the IEC still hasnt been released in the UK yet


----------



## RhychelleW (Jan 25, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> You need to get it for the time required/stated on instruction/application form, no more no less.


i just received my police clearance (only after losing my applications and delaying everything by +2 months) and it appears to be solely a name check, i am not sure if this will suffice now! i cant see anywhere on the Canada IE website about to and from dates, are you able to point me in the right direction? 

i have in my little hands the printed application and money order etc all ready to go in an (unsealed) envelope just staring at me in torment; should i re-investigate the police clearance part? i have never had to do one of these before and the aus post lady and AFP customer service ops seemed to have no ideas! i dont want to delay my process even further! :help:


----------

